# Sailfin tang ich!!!!



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

From the title you can probably get what this is about. How can I treat ich without hurting the fish?*c/p*


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you have a QT tank? Or is he in your DT and you can't move him? How bad is it? Is he eating? How long have you had him?
If he's eating, leave him alone. My Hippo Tang has had ICH several times, and every time has gotten rid of it himself. Key to this is eating. Don't stress teh fish out by doing anything different. It will take 2-3 weeks for you to see the spots start to go away by themselves. So just remember that. You can tell how bad it is by how many spots he has. If its just a few, then its not a big deal, if he's covered then we have a problem.
Next, if you have a QT to put him in, I would recommned Hyposalinity, as this does not require any medications, and will not harm the fish in any way.
If you can't move him out of the DT, and you think that you just have to treat him, then I would recommend ICH ATTACK, as its Reef safe also. You will need to follow those directions to a T though, do not deviate, even if you see that the ICH is gone.
Marine Ich/Cryptocaryon irritans - A Discussion of this Parasite and the Treatment Options Available, Part I by Steven Pro - Reefkeeping.com
ATJ's Marine Aquarium Site - Reference - Hyposalinity Treatment


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

Still eating...if it wasn't a visual parasite I would have never known anything was wrong. Only knew it was a problem because I saw it this morning. Ive had the tang for just over a month now.:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You just add a new fish to the tank? Thats the only way it would have gotten in there, especially if you've had him for over 2 months now.


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

got purple pseudo 2 weeks ago ?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

alexarose said:


> got purple pseudo 2 weeks ago ?


Bingo.


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't really care how he got it, more how to fix it


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

If you do not have corals in the tank, easiest way to kill ICH is to lower your salinity to 1.009. This will not harm the fish, and will kill the ICH.
If you have Corals then use Ich Attack.
If slight case, do nothing, and let it run its course, the fish can get rid of it himself, if he is healthy.


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

I do have coral, so i guess Ill wait it out...Do you suggest any products/chemicals*tired


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Ich Attack is a liquid product. And it is Reef Safe.


----------

